# Heard of this Ink?



## Rodney P (Mar 11, 2009)

Just been searching around on the web and came across this - wondered whether anyone had used it or heard of it before?
Products

Pricing looks good, just wondered whether it is a new ink or another re-seller of Dupont?

Have emailed them for more info, so will keep you posted if anything comes back.

Thanks

Rodney


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

No clue if this is relabeled Dupont ink for sure or not. If you look at the bottom of the page, you will see pictures of the major brands of dtg printers. There are basically three different RIPs being used that all have different profiles for Dupont ink. So that might be an indication as to if it is relabeled Dupont ink. 

However, I would have some concerns with a company that is posting pictures of other manufacturers' printers on their website. It is basically making it look like these manufacturers are endorsing their ink and I seriously doubt this is the case. It would be much easier if they were an authorized Dupont distributor to just come out and market that they are selling Dupont ink and it would be legal. There is also no disclaimer to the intellectual property rights of these manufacturers. So it seems that they are already operating in an unprofessional business manner just from looking at their website. So I would proceed with caution and just be prepared to have to replace your ink delivery system if you decide to go forward.

Just my opinion,

Mark


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Doesn't look like relabled DuPont with that pink Cleaning Solution...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I do have pink cleaning solution that I have gotten from Mesa, they replaced the clear with the pink. But.... and here is a big but..... They have absolutely no information about their company listed, and this would leave me Leary of who I am buying from, or even from where.

They do have a msds sheet for the ink, and this is who it says is the maker 

1. Product and Company Information
1.1 Product identification

Name: Direct to textile printing ink
Appearance: Colored Liquid
Chemical category: Aqueous ink formulation containing pigments, binders humectants, surfactants and water

1.2 Company undertaking identification

Perfect Color Inc.
16561 Yermo Court
San Diego, CA 92127

They identify themselves as the maker of the ink. If you want to read the full MSDS sheet, it can be found here Downloadables. I just clicked the msds sheet. If it were dupont, I would think that it would state it on the msds sheet.


----------



## Rodney P (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I heard back from them and it doesn't sound like it is DPont. Have ordered a small set to try it out.


I will report back when I have done testing.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark is correct about the use of printer images. The pictures of the two DTG printers are stolen from DTG dealer websites. I have already emailed this company to have them removed. We will see how they respond.

Interesting that they are touting that these inks work in all of the machines listed. I doubt that most folks with a Viper or Anajet Sprint would risk issues on a printer that is only a few months old. 

As always with aftermarket inks - buyer beware. If the inks were truly a viable solution they would have been presented to the larger OEMs for testing. It would only make sense to try to get the product into the hands of the folks who are already selling hundreds of liters per month and have an established customer base - right? It is most likely that this is a relabel of one of the handful of existant direct to garment inks on the market. The only companies that have presented white ink at retail to the US market place are - DuPont, Nanojet, Mexar and Afford with the last three having very similar characteristics. There may be more on the horizon, but, as I mentioned earlier, if the inks are really top notch and the manufacturer of the inks is lokking to make an impact, they would be contacting the large OEMs like DTG, Anajet , Equipment Zone and the like.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like they got the message.....

http://www.jetfastink.com


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

hehehe that is funny Ian


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

Speaking of ink, does anyone use DTGINKS.COM? I am brand new to this and I've only ordered ink once. It was DTG brand V02 ink and was about $80-something or so for a single 8oz. bottle of color. I went to dtginks.com and the prices are like half that. Does anyone have any input on this. Currently my ink prices are bottlenecking my markup. I have a popular shirt that sells at $20/ea. retail but it costs me like $4 bucks to print front and back.

Also, does anyone know about how many shirts you can get out of a bottle of ink? I know this is a rediculous question because it depends on the art and colors involved and what-not but is there an average or guestimation?

Thanks,
John


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have heard that their new version of ink is very similar to the dupont inks, but have not tried it myself yet. I plan to in the future, to see how it works. I did buy the regular dtginks and my profiles on my machine did not work well with it. But I do plan on trying the new version Dan has there. The exact version is the one i want to try.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*"EXACT"ly*
*"Try it ,you will like it"* 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

Haven't tried the "exactly" but the dtgink brand works very well. Very little fad after wash.


----------



## v8supersurf (Aug 14, 2006)

afan06 said:


> Haven't tried the "exactly" but the dtgink brand works very well. Very little fad after wash.


I second that, both printing on white garments and over white.
Now that I can print white and repeatedly well, I am getting good wash tests with DTGinks.
Also I find that I am getting no more blocked nozzles than I did with the Dupont.


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don is Absolutely correct when he says:

_"As always with aftermarket inks - buyer beware. If the inks were truly a viable solution they would have been presented to the larger OEMs for testing. ....There may be more on the horizon, but, as I mentioned earlier, if the inks are really top notch and the manufacturer of the inks is looking to make an impact, they would be contacting the large OEMs like DTG, Anajet , Equipment Zone and the like."

_I was working in R&D for US Screen when Scott had Dupont make the first batch of white ink. I worked closely with the guys from Dupont in the beginning getting it right. I was the first person to print white ink through an inkjet printer, as far as I know. After all the testing with the original white ink was completed, I spent the next several years installing the top selling T-Jet brand and training Customers & Dealers all over the world. 

One of the biggest issues with white ink has always been the titanium dioxide separating from the carrier resulting in sludge in the bottom of the ink container.
There were several revisions, but the ink still separated. What the industry needed was a stabilized white ink.

Resolute White Ink is formulated for Inkjet Garment Printers with Epson print engines and was under consideration as a replacement ink by the US Screen R&D dept when US Screen Print & Inkjet Technology was shut down.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Resolute looks very promising! I like how you have tackled the 'shiny' issues with Dupont pre-treatment. Look forward to hearing user reviews on the ink.


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> It would only make sense to try to get the product into the hands of the folks who are already selling hundreds of liters per month and have an established customer base - right? It is most likely that this is a relabel of one of the handful of existant direct to garment inks on the market.


*
"WRONG*" 

I would just like to put the record straight, Resolute ink is not a re labelled existing ink. It is a new stable white ink available from Wade at Resolute ink.

You can leave a machine switched off for a week, fire it up and do one standard clean and you are ready to go. No need for auto head cleans that just waste ink and your profits.

Resolute ink is exactly what the d-t-g industry has been waiting for, especially epson based printers. For once the manufacturers have carefully chosen who sells it, helping to keep the cost down benefitting the end user not the already large distributors.

With better washability, virtually no separation, a matching cmyk ink set to go with the unique white and a top guy running the company Resolute ink is going to help a lot of businesses who print with white ink.

If you find this hard to believe I dont blame you, but it is true. Anyone in the US should seriously consider this ink.

Colin


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Have EZ, DTG, Belquette, other big DTG distributors had a chance to test Resolute ink yet? Would like to here how their testing went.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

What is the cure time and temp for Resolute ink CMYK and CMYK with White underbase?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

IGS-UK said:


> *
> "WRONG*"
> 
> I would just like to put the record straight, Resolute ink is not a re labelled existing ink. It is a new stable white ink available from Wade at Resolute ink.
> ...






That is a very nice compliment you gave to the product.

However, in the interest of full disclosure, shouldn't you also have added that your company is supplying this ink to Resolute Ink.

Wouldn't that then change your post from a non-biased objective observation to an advertising plug for your own product?

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> That is a very nice compliment you gave to the product.
> 
> However, in the interest of full disclosure, shouldn't you also have added that your company is supplying this ink to Resolute Ink.
> 
> ...


As I said in my previous post, my company does not supply Resolute Ink, we have never sold a thing to them and have no connection at all. Please get your facts right before you start to slander me. It's really not your style is it ?

Instead of trying to rubbish the product which is not at all fair to Resolute Ink, why dont you do the honest thing and admit why you are so sore about it. The end users can make more money and have a much more stable setup by using Resolute Ink. 

Can anyone please tell me what is wrong with that ?

Colin


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm afraid you are misstating what I posted. I have no issue with Resolute Ink or with anyone using it. I know Wade, the owner, very well and he is a very nice and knowledgeable person. I wish him success with his new company. My comment was only directed at the complimentary post that you made about the ink. It is very odd to see an ink distributor, such as yourself, comment so highly about a competing ink.

If you indeed have no connection at all with this ink, then how would you know anything about it? If you did not supply the ink or have any connection to it then how have you been able to test it and make the comments you did about it? Are you saying that this ink is better then the ink you are distributing?

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish you would stop trying to twist everything. The fact is I do not supply Resolute with ink or anything else. I actually said it was better than DuPont and in a wash test this is easily proven.

There is absolutely no reason why I should not compliment Wade on his product and how good it is. 

Colin


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the viscosity of the ink?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

IGS-UK said:


> I wish you would stop trying to twist everything. The fact is I do not supply Resolute with ink or anything else. I actually said it was better than DuPont and in a wash test this is easily proven.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why I should not compliment Wade on his product and how good it is.
> 
> Colin



There is no issue with you complimenting Wade on his product. What's being questioned is the comments you made regarding the performance of the ink, including your statement that it was better then DuPont. 

You said that you had no connection at all with this ink. Then how do you know it is better? How and when did you test it? Is this the same ink that you are selling? These were questions that were asked but not answered.

Most people would find it very unusual to see a seller of an ink brand, which you are, urging people to purchase ink from a competing brand.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been using resolute white ink in my Blazzer and seems to work well,, I am very carefull with all cleanings and I do cleanings every 6 hours when i am not here at night,, I am happy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

IGS-UK said:


> I wish you would stop trying to twist everything. The fact is I do not supply Resolute with ink or anything else. I actually said it was better than DuPont and in a wash test this is easily proven.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason why I should not compliment Wade on his product and how good it is.
> 
> Colin


However, you do sell the same ink (under a different name) in the UK. That's something that you should have disclosed in your post instead of just writing a glowing review about your own product.



> There is absolutely no reason why I should not compliment Wade on his product and how good it is.


There is a conflict of interest when you are writing glowing reviews about a product that you sell. 

It's fine to answer factual questions about your product when questions about it come up in the forums (like Wade did earlier in this thread). It's nice to get an "official" response to specific questions sometimes.

However, your post comes off as someone that is just "using" the ink without mentioning that you are also the seller of the ink.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Wtf does it matter! Can we discuss stuff that's actually helpful not this bullshizzle. I know u are, but what am I? Aaaaaaargh!


----------



## marksie (Jan 10, 2008)

Bullshizzle LOL again when i started to use resolute ink i have not had any problems,,i am doing all the same procedures as before,, and before i did stuggle with the white as everyone else seems to,, now i just print one white a day,, and so far so good for 30 days now,, keeping my fingers crossed 

mike

and that is no bullshizzle,,LOL


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

marksie said:


> Bullshizzle LOL again when i started to use resolute ink i have not had any problems,,i am doing all the same procedures as before,, and before i did stuggle with the white as everyone else seems to,, now i just print one white a day,, and so far so good for 30 days now,, keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> mike
> 
> and that is no bullshizzle,,LOL



Marksie,

Can you answer some of the questions people have asked (including me)?

What is the cure time and temp for Resolute ink?

What viscosity is it?

How do the wash tests compare to Dupont?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

WholesalePrint said:


> Wtf does it matter! Can we discuss stuff that's actually helpful not this bullshizzle. I know u are, but what am I? Aaaaaaargh!


It's a matter of trust. 

It may not seem like a big thing to you, being knowledgeable about the ins and outs of the industry.

But to people who don't know who is doing the reviews, it can be confusing or misleading to read a positive review without knowing it's the very seller of the product. It's like if someone asked what's the best cola and someone from Pepsi said "Pespi is the best I've tried" without disclosing that they work for Pepsi or distribute Pepsi products. 

I do agree that it would be helpful to get back to the point of this thread, but it seemed worth it to respond to clear up some of the information that's getting posted for others that are reading. Sorry if the couple of extra posts inconvenienced you 

It would be great to hear about more real customers' experience with this new ink and see photos of wash tests done so others can look over the information when they are researching new ink to buy for their machines.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Have EZ, DTG, Belquette, other big DTG distributors had a chance to test Resolute ink yet? Would like to here how their testing went.


Yes, we have. 
We found that it did not do well regarding elasticity as it would crack if stretched.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i dont use white so cant comment on that but i have been useing this for just cmyk for the last few months, not seen any cracking of it, my son has several tshirts that have been through the wars that only a 3 year old can put them through and they still look great after many many washes, never had a single complaint from a customer in all that time and its pretty much trouble free, i wont be switching to anything else in a hurry, just my 2 pence.........


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> I dont use white so cant comment on that but i have been useing this for just cmyk


Sorry, I should have noted that it was the white ink only as by nature it needs to be a homogeneous coat to cover all the fibers no matter what white ink you use. The trick is to get a good balance between adhesion and elasticity.


----------



## Ricky-t-man (Jul 15, 2009)

Rodney said:


> It's a matter of trust.
> 
> It may not seem like a big thing to you, being knowledgeable about the ins and outs of the industry.
> 
> ...


Hey Guys, I have not been on the forum for some time and wow ! Looking around at some of the recent & similar posts I see there may be some doubt as to what Colin from IGS is stating. Well as a real customer I can state the following.

If the ink is the same as Resolute, (I will call Colin later and ask him directly instead of spreading a chinese wisper) then some of the comments are true.

I came into this business a few months ago with no knowledge at all. I bought a used kiosk and struggled getting support in the UK that made any sense to me, in desperation I called IGS who are not DTG dealers. They helped me with all sorts of problems one being clogging with the white. I changed over to StayBright4 which is now branded Rainbow ink, all my white clogging stopped and my prints were much better. Cant say the same for the machine though !

Since then I traded my kiosk in for a Rainbow and I have been as happy as a pig in s**t with no problems at all. I do find some of the comments and accusations a little strange on this forum, anyone who deals with IGS or Colin in the UK will back me up on this, he is an honest guy that seems to have more knowledge about ink & all the DTG machines than anyone else I have ever spoken to. A wolf in sheeps clothing I think would fit the bill very well.

Anyway either the comments in this post are not true or someone is making things up.

The white ink does not crack, I have done serious wash testing and most of my shirts end up in sea water and swimming pools full of chemicals. Never once have I had a complaint or seen any cracking with the white.

Using the Rainbow DTG printer the white is as bright as from my kiosk using Dupon ink although I have to say the print setting for Dupon ink looks better than the setting for Rainbow ink. Not sure why but hey who cares, it works great, no cloggs, great support, good price for the ink. You get extra discount on ink if you have a Rainbow printer, even better and a clever carrot to hang.

I am going to come back and post again once I have an answer about the ink straight from the horses mouth so to speak.

Laters

Ricky T Man


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't spend alot of time (lurking) on the forums, as I am busy selling ink. One of my customers said there was some chat about Resolute Ink and that I should take a look. 

I did not sell Mark (Belquette) ink directly. If he tested my ink, he got it from one of my customers. It is more likely that it was some other ink. Or he printed the image on wet pretreat. It is also possible it was not properly cured.

Resolute Ink when properly cured does not crack. In fact has more stretch than any of the dupont white inks, whatever label you buy it under. (10 different labels, same ink)

It was also mentioned that if it were a worthy ink, they would have one of the big players testing it and selling it. Resolute Ink was in testing at US Screen and was in the process of replacing FastInk3 when US Scren was shut down by........well, you know. 

Resolute Ink is manufactured for Permanent Graphics by the same company that makes StayBright Inks and Rainbow Inks.
However, due to contractual agreements, Rainbow Inks and StayBright Inks are only available to the European market. 

Several years of research and many months of testing was involved before it was available to the market. I would not even think about promoting a product that was inferior to what is currently available. 

We have a good customer base that is growing all the time and are working to get testimonials on the site. Every customer that has switched over to Resolute White has had far less issues with clogging in the system. 

The cure times are virtually the same as what you are use to with FastInk3 and Dupont White.

Resolute CMYK Inks were made with FastRip color profiles in mind. 

Resolute Ink has a viscosity suitable for Epson print heads - which is between 4 to 5.5 mPas


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Wade; when I try to click on your link in your sig, it does not seem to find your website... However, a quick Google search for the same name, seems to find it. Is there a problem with the link, or am I trippin'?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Wade, your link in your sig is missing the "ink.com".

www.resoluteink.com is the correct link.


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, Let's see if it works now.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

It does, now!


----------



## Ricky-t-man (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

Called IGS yesterday and asked the question. I got a very similar answer to the reply Resolute posted. In IGS's defense and the other dealers, they are legally bound not to disclose information concerning other dealers on forums such as this one.

It really makes no difference to me at all, I know the ink is good and thats all that matters.


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

Belquette said:


> Yes, we have.
> We found that it did not do well regarding elasticity as it would crack if stretched.


 
Hi Mark,

Just curious as to where you got my ink to sample? I know you did not get it any directly from me. How long ago was this that you say you tested my ink? It's more likely you are talking about an earlier version of one of the inks coming out of the UK. 

Resolute White actually has more stretch than the ink most of the dstributors now carry, when applied and cured properly. 

By selling direct to the customer we are "cutting out the middleman" to be able to offer the ink at lower prices. That is why you won't see Resolute Ink on any of the shelves of distributors.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Ink2012

You also don't answer emails cause I remember a month before we got our 782 we emailed you for some info and got no response.


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

WholesalePrint said:


> Ink2012
> 
> You also don't answer emails cause I remember a month before we got our 782 we emailed you for some info and got no response.


 
Sorry if I did not get back to you, my Mother passed away suddenly while I was in the middle of setting things in motion. 

I will go back through and see if I can find your email.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for your lost. We're are alset though now.


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

We will soon have cartridges available on the web site.


----------



## Ricky-t-man (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys & gals,

Look what I just found whilst searching for info on resolute ink.

www.resoluteink.co.uk

Looks like were gonna get lucky in the UK after all.


----------

